

Stackoverflow Developer Survey 2015 - haidrali
http://stackoverflow.com/research/developer-survey-2015

======
tylerpachal
Always interesting to look at these surveys.

I especially liked looking at the compensation and purchasing power charts. At
first, the United States looks like it is unquestionably the best place to
work (compensation wise) while Eastern Europe was the worst. But then when you
get to the Big Mac index chart, you can see that devs in the Ukraine (Eastern
Europe) have the most purchasing power.

Interesting.

~~~
haidrali
Yes Ukraine is surprise for me as well

------
radmuzom
Around 54% of the respondents to the survey use Windows as their desktop
operating system. In contrast, HN seems to be heavily skewed towards Mac OS X
or GNU/Linux.

~~~
Houshalter
Not necessarily. Just that people who use less common tools tend to be more
vocal about them. E.g. the most popular text editor is notepad++, but most
text editor arguments are between vim and emacs. The kinds of people who use
vim and emacs are just more passionate about text editors, and so more likely
to speak up about them.

